# Peavy, Cant Hook, or Log Lifter



## Menchhofer (Mar 13, 2004)

Which would one get more use w/regards to diameter of the logs?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## BigJohn (Mar 13, 2004)

I know what you mean buy the peavy and cant but what do you mean by log lifter? Between the peavy and cant hook I would have to say I would use wich ever one was on the truck and not back at the shop. The one on my truck is no longet either. The end that makes it a peavy or cant is missing. It works just as well though.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

I think he is talking about hand held tools mb. I think a peavy is like a cant hook with a pointed end, instead of a little hook. A log lifter I believe is a set of tongs mounted in the middle of a 6 foot or so long handle. (2 man tool)


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmm that log lifter. I don't think I would never ever use that up a tree.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

Are you saying you have used a cant hook up in a tree????


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 13, 2004)

Yes. A Peavy is a Cant hook with a point. It extends your reach, and adds to leverage. I personally like a cant hook better for manuevering logs, the point gets in the way, for me.

I still don't quite understand your question, Menchofer.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

cant hook trick for hauling logs... say you have an 8 foot long, 8 inch dia. log. put 1 guy with a cant hook on side near end of log. another guy with another cant hook on opposite side, near the other end. if both guys set cant hook hooks near bottom of log, they can lift in unison, and carry the log. It takes coordination, but works pretty neat as long as the logs are not too heavy.


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 13, 2004)

Log lift is good for lifting logs up to 12". Seems as if a peavy would work on larger size logs than a cant hook or vice versa, but I am not sure.

Trying to figure which one if any would be best for 12" and larger.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm not say I wouldn't use one in a tree. The log lifter would get snagged on branches and be awkward to handle in a tree just throw at someone. But no I would use any of them in a tree. The log lifter seems like a alot of work. I rather leave work to something do with my feet off the ground unless it involves cutting up wood, notching trees or flushing stumps. And no I dont need a cant hook or peavy to cut up wood.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

Steve, I have never used a peavey, but I know a cant hook will grab very large logs. In an extreme situation, you may have to tap the hook with a hammer to set it in the wood. I have never had a log too big to set a cant hook into.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

Big John, I could not figure how or why anyone would have a use for a cant hook or a peavey in a tree. I thought for a minute there you were gonna teach me a new trick!


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 13, 2004)

I guess I am asking if having the point on the end is better than the horizontal one?


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

If I had to choose one I would go pointless.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 13, 2004)

I prefer the cant hooks. The spike on the peavy gets in the way too much. One nice thing about that spike though is that sometimes it will help you to put it somewhere. ie; drive it into the ground to temporarily store. I believe that somebody told me a while ago that the spike is there for breaking up ice bound logs.


----------



## YUKON 659 (Mar 13, 2004)

I purchased a cant hook a while back...don't use it as often as I thought I would, but it does comes in handy if you do need it.

Jeff


----------



## wiley_p (Mar 13, 2004)

I must not be living right, we have 2 peavy on the truck and they get used a whole lot, and I like the point, keep it sharp helps keep a log going once you get it started.


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 13, 2004)

I also favor the Peavy with the point. in addition to rolling logs over, the point can be used to pry pieces apart or used like a lever if you put a round or wedge piece on ground as a fulcrum to move a larger piece. A Peavy is also handy when a piece of large wood has to be turned or spun to get it headed in the right direction.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

So the pointed peavey gains favoritism!


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 13, 2004)

If we can get Sean to comment here. Which one sells the best at Sherrils. I think this would answer Steve's question the best.


----------



## preach it (Mar 14, 2004)

The peavy works for me. To be able to roll a 40" in dia. log around and not break your back in the process it works real well. You can roll logs that weigh several thousand lbs. by your self and do it safely.


----------



## Diver1 (Mar 14, 2004)

I purchased a log lifter 3years ago on an impulse buy kinda thing. (I already had a cant hook). Never realy thought i would use it that much, but now its about all i use. It will work like a cant hook, but will also lift a log clear of the ground for easier cleaner cutting.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a peavy and a cant hook. If it were only for big logs, the peavy would be my choise because the angle and size of the hook is bigger ( at least on mine). For smaller logs the cant hook seems to work better because the point of the peavy will be in the way. For rolling small to med. sized logs I would go with a short or med. length cant hook. For bigger logs I would rather have a peavy with a long handle. 

John


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's opinions. I emailed Sean regarding which device he sells the most. Should be interesting.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Mar 14, 2004)

Mr. Peavey made the peavey as an upgraded Cant Hook, taking the higher utility device out from mills were logs were squared into Cants for storage and finishing to boards or beams.

The simple spike on the end offers more hazards, would be rougher on the semi-sinished cants of lumber; but gives several quick 'stab' uses and also some leveraging down it's full length, instead of on the side, offering more leverage power for the same length.

Orrrr something like that...........
:alien:


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigJohn _
> *I know what you mean buy the peavy and cant but what do you mean by log lifter?*



BigJohn, attached is a picture of a log lifter. Later, Roger.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 17, 2004)

This was my idea of a log lifter. I think you got the one Menchofer was talking about RB.


----------

